# Seafood Fattie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2010)

look at this
crab, lobster, jalapeno and hot sauce fattie wrapped in bacon


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice twist on things!


----------



## meateater (Jan 3, 2010)

How'd it come out? I've thought of crazier stuff!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2010)

well i gotta say this was nasty good!!!!!!!!!

if you like seafood do it  all the women at the party were shaking in the knees if you know what i mean!!!  it looked awesome and tasted better

just look at these sliced shots


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 3, 2010)

Really nice.  I bet it had them on edge waiting to dive into that.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmm.............Surf & Turf!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

Now thats a neat idea for a fattie alright. I like the seafood in the fattie but to me it looks like it's all immatation seafood the crab and the lobster that is. I like it and I bet it would taste great too. But you are in Maimi you should be able to get lobster at the corner store with your beer??


----------



## miamirick (Jan 3, 2010)

Mballi your right it was the processed ones in the Publix seafood dept  tasted just fine.     i'll do it again


----------

